# A box of Barrel Aged



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

So I check my mail today, and I have this waiting for me. What a nice surprise from Jose Blanco!

View attachment 14842


View attachment 14843


View attachment 14844


View attachment 6015


View attachment 6016

This latch is cool!

View attachment 6017


View attachment 6018


View attachment 14849


View attachment 14850


View attachment 14851


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those look dam tasty!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

i agree, very very tasty !!!! :leph:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice...they do look good...enjoy


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahahahaha dozer where you u get those freaky avatars?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Sondra - where's my Barrel Aged?

:lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> hahahahaha dozer where you u get those freaky avatars?


Just did a Google search for 'animated avatars'.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Nice Sticks!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

These look great! Nice box to!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

ooohhh i tried one of those a couple of weeks ago..so good to smoke it


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice. That Barrel Aged is a great stick - very smooth and creamy. I had one a couple months ago and loved it. Enjoy.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I still have one waiting to be torched I think this weekend it may go down


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

They very tasty


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

man, nice package! those look amazing. i didnt know they had a barrell aged. you're right, that latch is awesome! enjoy man!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Those look sweet!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

if you feel like doing a trade let me know. I have a very short list of cigars I want to try and the barrel aged is at the top


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't even seen them at my local yet they are a little slow around here,i will have to put a bug in there ear to get some,they look alright to me.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

paint said:


> I haven't even seen them at my local yet they are a little slow around here,i will have to put a bug in there ear to get some,they look alright to me.


according to cgr girl, 
the first run was a very small batch and needed to be tweeked. The second batch should be out by June

the box is the second run, I believe. I heard about them from the last rtda and put them on the list....


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Let us know how they are. The only place I can find them online is Holts.com
Does anyone else know another place? I really want to try these!!!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...that is a nice surprise to find in the mail.

I saw these at the local the other day...still need to pick one up.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

That is one of the most beautiful boxes...the colors are spectacular and of course the sticks are cool as hell...what a package and a nice little Jose Blanco note. Sheesh...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweeet


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I still have one waiting to be torched I think this weekend it may go down


Same here...I have been drying this one out, as it is very spongy/moist...unfortunately, it feels underfilled and has soft spots


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow...we need a review.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Very cool box. Especially the latch. Nice!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I still have one waiting to be torched I think this weekend it may go down


Smokin Joe, You've got one of just about everything napping. And hopefully more. Never had a barrel aged, Gonna have to look into it.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

those look fantastic.


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

Mmmm...nice! Are these of the same from the one you had me smell at the last taping?


----------

